# Any herpers out here?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

No, I did not say herpes, I said HERPERS! I can recommend other forums if herpes is a concern for you.







The jokes stop here.









I was passionate about herps long before predators. I grew up raising iguanas, anoles, salamanders and a crapload of box turtles. Life took me in a different direction and I sold all of my animals and the sites that I used to run.

I have recently got back into it all with this little guy named "Rango". He's an 8 month old bearded dragon and just as awesome as can be. He also came with his own mega Blaptica dubia colony for feeding (giant cockroaches). So now i am not only raising this little guy, but about 1000 roaches too.









I know you guys are all passionate about predators so I will post a video of this guy eating real soon. He puts a hurting on these roaches....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had ball pythons,red tail boas,hognose snakes,anoles,iguanas,night lizards,savannah monitor and the list goes on. Don't have any now. Too many mouths to feed and not enough time or money to devote to them. Plus my labs like to eat snakes. I could choke em when they kill them in the field.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen to that stoney ! I won't let anyone kill snakes here either. I used to catch rat,garter,fox,corn,milk and hognose all the time back home. I was always fascinated with reptiles. I've even eaten some too. Rattlesnake,gator and turtle soup. Pretty darn good IMO !


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

AWEOSME I got a beardie, crested gecko, and a turtle im glad theres guys on here that have them haha


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

At one time, I had over 80' of snakes in my little single bedroom bachelor apartment...People still come up to me & ask if I still have "the zoo"...Some of these people, I don't even remember being up in my apartment ( that is partly because of the massive memory loss due to excessive partying back in those days)...

Also had a Giant Marine Toad that would eat a dozen mice quicker than the little toads would eats bugs under the light on the back porch...He weighed 4.5 lbs.

Got rid of all my snakes before my newborn daughter came into my life...She's 25 yrs old now.

All I have is a Red Rat snake at the present....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You guys can keep your reptiles, I will take on a bear any day compared to them.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Hahaha whys that knapper


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You can lay down and take a nap and not have to worry about something crawling around you. You can see the bear and figure them out, most of the time. I truly hate to look into the water and have a head of a snake or turtle looking up at you. Alaska is a very quiet place except for hearing the wind the water and waves. It can take some getting used to.


----------

